# The new WH-RX830 wheels?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Has anyone seen these yet? The announcement was nearly a year ago. Finding specs is impossible. I'm trying to make a choice on a new disc road wheelset and these can be an opportunity.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Seems that these are available now or pretty soon, but they weigh in at around 1800 gr. That's the deal breaker.


----------

